# UK tax on a French capital gain



## lsac (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,
We moved to England in June 2015. We sold a flat in France in August 2015. We paid capital gain tax in France. 
As for the UK tax, the capital gain we received from the sale is below the allowance, so normally we don't need to report it. I must submit a self assessment tax return as I'm self-employed. My understanding is that I need to report any income I received. So should I report it even though the amount is below the allowance?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've moved your post to the tax forum where you will probably get more input.


----------

